# Rebel Wilson on Ellen tomorrow



## squeezablysoft (Dec 12, 2017)

Just happened to tune into Ellen this afternoon and saw that Rebel will be on tomorrow, thought I'd give the BBW lovers a heads up. Rn Kevin Hart and Dwayne Johnson are on promoting the new Jumanji, though sadly Jack Black is not joining them today.


----------

